

Ask HN: Would you read this blog? - justinwi

If there was a blog documenting the customer development &#38; lean experiences of 3 companies as they happened, would you read it?<p>As we'd identify, and ask our customers if they’d pay for our products before we build them, we’d share what we’re doing, what's working, what’s not and what we're learning.<p>Of our 3 contributing companies, one would be b2c, one would be a b2b, and another would be c2c.<p>Assuming the content was occasionally valuable, would you read it? If you might read it, what would tip the scale?  Votes sufficient, comments appreciated.
======
mindcrime
Yeah, count me in. I'm always interested in hearing about other people's
experience with Customer Development.

------
knes
I always love to learn from other people success or failure, especially
customer development, which is my field of expertise. so yeah, you can count
me in.

------
MarkHoroszowski
I love the idea of it. As a new startup, and and all learnigns around customer
development are HUGELY valuable.

------
rmATinnovafy
May you share and email address?

------
TheSmoke
build it up, people find their way through blogs.

------
dbrosius
no

